
MySQL Challenge Contest - Debiprasad
http://debiprasad.net/coding-and-logic/mysql-challenge-contest
======
zbanks
Seems like this guy just needs his problem solved.

Prize: getting a job offer for a very unspecific web company based in India.
Yay?

But, in the spirit of being constructive, he should probably forgo solving
this in SQL, have PHP generate the date, then use the date as part of the SQL
WHERE clause.

~~~
Debiprasad
I am sorry my dear friend; what you are thinking is wrong. I have already
solved this problem a week ago. I am not that stupid that I will post a
question on a forum on the day I join it and ask for immediate solution. If
you want me to prove my potential, please send this solution to my email id
and also send another problem. I will solve your problem.

BTW, the job is offered to the people who need a job (in India). You don't
worry, you must have a good job.

